# Lag in steering input. How to get rid of it?



## xagna (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now, I have a concern about my steering wheel. 

About three weeks ago I put HICAS front steering rack, aluminium steering bushing, and new polyurethane steering rack bushings in my car. First 2 days, the car handling was like go-cart. Then I began to get some lag in steering input.

So everytime before I drove, I turned steering wheel lock to lock 5 to 10 times to bleed air off PS system. Doing this got rid of the lag or reduced it a lot but the lag come back after 10 minutes of driving.

I installed HICAS rack on my car because people on this forum said HICAS would get rid of the lag in steering input. Now I still find lag in steering input. 

I really want to get rid of free play on my steering wheel and get that go-cart feel back. What should I do? Do you or anyone know what is going on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you bled the system of air.

Here's a procedure for bleeding:


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

xagna said:


> Right now, I have a concern about my steering wheel.
> 
> About three weeks ago I put HICAS front steering rack, aluminium steering bushing, and new polyurethane steering rack bushings in my car. First 2 days, the car handling was like go-cart. Then I began to get some lag in steering input.
> 
> ...


How did you get the steering bushing and steering rack bushings in. Can you point me to some instructions?


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

I read this install article on a website about the pros and cons of a aluminum steering bushing install..."The Driftworks Stainless steel bush replaces a rubber unit that is located in your steering column, 
its designed to reduce vibrations and noise into the driving area but its downfall is it makes the steering feel 
like its got play in it this is why it is important you add this to the list of mods you have planned for your drift beast". The play that you feel could be the after effects of the install. How hard was the install?


----------



## xagna (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, Sorry for the delay in reply.
I swapped this bushing while I was swapping for another engine. It is painful to do this while engine is still on the car, particularly if it is single cam KA because of the EGR tubings are blocking your access to the steering column. 
I got much better steering feel. Before the swap, if I do a crazy cone to cone maneuver at a autocross, my steering wheel would move 90 degrees before headding of the car responds to my steering input! Now none of that but still there is a slight input lag. I test drove a friend's Miata and found exactly same thing so... I assume this slight input lag exist on any car unless it is a go-cart.




positron said:


> I read this install article on a website about the pros and cons of a aluminum steering bushing install..."The Driftworks Stainless steel bush replaces a rubber unit that is located in your steering column,
> its designed to reduce vibrations and noise into the driving area but its downfall is it makes the steering feel
> like its got play in it this is why it is important you add this to the list of mods you have planned for your drift beast". The play that you feel could be the after effects of the install. How hard was the install?


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------

